# Dashcam issues.



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I see a bunch of clips but I don't know how you use them and what you clip them onto.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't want to have to remember to load stuff on my computer every 8 hours. What if I drive 9 hours and it deletes something from the first hour? I don't understand I'm going crazy with all these fast thoughts. Why did falcon zero give us only 8 hours? Should be 40 hours. I don't know how to do this! I don't know what you do with the sd card or how to load it to your computer. Do you need the cable or just put sd card in your computer?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Clips? Like film clips or holder clips?

Google dash cam clips?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I see a bunch of clips but I don't know how you use them and what you clip them onto.


If you're talking about the ones with the adhesive backing, they're used to run the wires through rather than just having the wires dangling off the windshield.

If you can't figure out how to use _them_ I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I don't want to have to remember to load stuff on my computer every 8 hours. What if I drive 9 hours and it deletes something from the first hour? I don't understand I'm going crazy with all these fast thoughts. Why did falcon zero give us only 8 hours? Should be 40 hours. I don't know how to do this! I don't know what you do with the sd card or how to load it to your computer. Do you need the cable or just put sd card in your computer?


You are aware that there are about 400 how-to videos on YouTube for just about every dashcam on the market, don't you?

And videos can be downloaded to your computer by either method described in your question. I believe the Falcon even comes with a USB card reader so you can transfer files if your laptop doesn't have an on-board card reader.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

VictorD said:


> You are aware that there are about 400 how-to videos on YouTube for just about every dashcam on the market, don't you?
> 
> And videos can be downloaded to your computer by either method described in your question. I believe the Falcon even comes with a USB card reader so you can transfer files if your laptop doesn't have an on-board card reader.


I don't understand the videos.

Do i need to take the falcon with me to the computer? That's a lot of hassle.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Or read the manual, then go online to the manufacture's website and read their information and forums. 
Get the best information you can from the authoritative source.
I replaced my simm card (32) with a bigger (64) one. That got me more record time. It is the simm card that you take to your computer to download files.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

That's a good idea and if you get one of those 64 g memory card some of them come with the micro sd adapter and you can use that to connect it to your computer

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_9?k=64+memory+card&sprefix=64+memory&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Is there anything more simple than the falcon zero? I'm losing my mind over it and I hate the cord. I have tried working it and it's soooo frustrating.



Zoey jasmine said:


> That's a good idea and if you get one of those 64 g memory card some of them come with the micro sd adapter and you can use that to connect it to your computer
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_9?k=64+memory+card&sprefix=64+memory&tag=ubne0c-20


I need to buy something to connect this to computer? See this is why I'm losing my mind. I don't understand any of this. I hate my dash cam.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Can you go by one of those installation places or know someone that can do it professionally? They can hide the cord. I have that same falcon, once I was finally able to set it up, I haven't had any problems at all. I'm thinking about getting the 64 memory card though because he one it came with is about half the memory so it will hold more hours.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Can you go by one of those installation places or know someone that can do it professionally? They can hide the cord. I have that same falcon, once I was finally able to set it up, I haven't had any problems at all. I'm thinking about getting the 64 memory card though because he one it came with is about half the memory so it will hold more hours.


I'm really sorry if I'm getting on your nerves. I'm having a bit of anxiety of the dash cam. It's complicated. And I almost feel like the dash cam might breed danger cuz of the law of attraction. We want are monies worth and so we attract danger subconsciously so we can say the dash cam came in handy.

I appreciate your help. The problem with the falcon zero is that none of the settings stay when I turn it back on it's like they revert back. And I'm having a little anxiety right now.

I don't know how you put the sd card in the computer, I'm not a tech genius.



Zoey jasmine said:


> Can you go by one of those installation places or know someone that can do it professionally? They can hide the cord. I have that same falcon, once I was finally able to set it up, I haven't had any problems at all. I'm thinking about getting the 64 memory card though because he one it came with is about half the memory so it will hold more hours.


There's installation places?

In a way the falcon zero puts me in a bad mood as soon as I turn it on. I don't want to see myself while I'm in my car plus it makes me look worse, especially at night. I'm hating it.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Did you format the sd card? That was the first thing it says to do after installing the card and plugging it all in... Mine turns on for a minute when the car turns on but after that the screen disappears so while I'm driving it's not there anymore....It's all in the settings. PM tomorrow and also you know those places that install stereos and alarms in cars? You can get a quote from them to see what they would charge it just takes a few minutes and the cord won't be visible anymore. Don't worry those are just settings and they can be changed. Once everything is set correctly you shouldn't have anymore problems and you won't see yourself anymore.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't know what it means to format the sd card. I did follow some instructions before I think. I don't know I'm confused now.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Im beginning to get worried that you are allowed to operate a 3000lbs motor vehicle around at highway speeds....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Im beginning to get worried that you are allowed to operate a 3000lbs motor vehicle around at highway speeds....


Can you also help me?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Can you also help me?


Get a second sd card and change it out mid shift. Get a usb sd card reader and transfer the video to your computer at the end of each shift. Delege old videos as you are comfortable that its been long enough and the pax us not reporting anything. Its that simple.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Get a second sd card and change it out mid shift. Get a usb sd card reader and transfer the video to your computer at the end of each shift. Delege old videos as you are comfortable that its been long enough and the pax us not reporting anything. Its that simple.


Thank you. Understand I think I'm going through major anxiety right now because my thoughts are racing. But this should be simple but I'm not able to break it down. I have some more questions. Please please try to help.

1. How do I transfer an SD card to the computer? Do I need a special cable? Or do I just put it in the computer? I really don't know.

2. What does it mean to format an SD card? Do I have to do it more than one time or every time I go into my vehicle?

3. Are all SD cards the same size? Will some work in my Falcon Zero and not others? and when I say size I mean both storage and actual physical size, like fitting in the cam.

4. Do I have to adjust settings every time I drive? Like I noticed I turned it off and on and all of a sudden it was only recording the front of my car. This seems complicated. Why can't I just have built in settings that don't change? I'm losing my mind...


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Go to best buy or any place that installs car stereos.... Pay them to hardwire the dashcam to your car and teach you how to use it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Go to best buy. Pay them to hardwire the dashcam to your car and teach you how to use it.


Just show up?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Just show up?


Yes. Walk in and talk to someone who installs stereos. If they won't do it, ask if they know anyone. Any car stereo shop can easily handle this.

Guys, drider85 has a learning disability. Be patient.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I see a bunch of clips but I don't know how you use them and what you clip them onto.


Have you looked into the User Manual? Manufacturer's website? Google/Yahoo search? YouTube search?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 for the love of all that is good in this world...

This is what happens when kids grow up idolizing Bieber rather than being intrigued at an episode of McGyver, no one has ingenuity in their heart anymore...

How difficult is it to see there's clips with double sided tape and the hooks perfectly fit the power cord that the device came with... it's not rocket science to put 2 and 2 together.... they're for cable management!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Go to best buy or any place that installs car stereos.... Pay them to hardwire the dashcam to your car and *teach you how to use it.*


Car stereo department will be like...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> How difficult is it to see there's clips with double sided tape and the hooks perfectly fit the power cord that the device came with... it's not rocket science to put 2 and 2 together.... they're for cable management!!!!


OH shoots! All this time I've been using my cord clips as a straw holder! Good to have spare straws readily available for pax's frapuchinos.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> OH shoots! All this time I've been using my cord clips as a straw holder! Good to have spare straws readily available for pax's frapuchinos.


If a cat can learn to drive, they can learn what cord clips are! Shame!


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Yes. Walk in and talk to someone who installs stereos. If they won't do it, ask if they know anyone. Any car stereo shop can easily handle this.
> 
> Guys, drider85 has a learning disability. Be patient.


It can be a bit frustrating and overwhelming for some people so possibly this would be the best advice to have someone else install it and adjust the settings


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Yes. Walk in and talk to someone who installs stereos. If they won't do it, ask if they know anyone. Any car stereo shop can easily handle this.
> 
> Guys, drider85 has a learning disability. Be patient.


They gave me the run around. Went to one Best Buy and they said and other Best Buy. Then I went and they Told me to call the number and then I called and they told me to go in person. Frustrating.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> They gave me the run around. Went to one Best Buy and they said and other Best Buy. Then I went and they Told me to call the number and then I called and they told me to go in person. Frustrating.


Find a car stereo shop. If they seem reluctant, offer to pay one of the installers to do it after work. It's literally a 15 minute job. One of them will jump on it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Find a car stereo shop. If they seem reluctant, offer to pay one of the installers to do it after work. It's literally a 15 minute job. One of them will jump on it.


How much do I offer? Why won't my cords fit when I try to push them in?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How much do I offer? Why won't my cords fit when I try to push them in?


I'd offer $30 to start. . If that doesn't work, go up to $50. Don't go higher than that.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How much do I offer? Why won't my cords fit when I try to push them in?


You can also get the phone book call around first and get prices etc


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am not liking it and am considering selling it. I'm not saying I will, but I have to consider all alternatives. I don't consider it very user friendly because there are just SOOO many options and configurations.

Now here is the BAD PART. I set the camera to where the display turns off after a minute. Well after it was already off, it turned back on after like 10 minutes when I had riders in the car. Very embarrassing. This shouldn't happen ever. Not acceptable.

Please. If you know one that isn't as bulky, cheaper, and just gets the job done with more simplicity, then give me a recommendation. Because this dash cam is so much trouble and then I got to go find someone that can install it in my car to hide the wires. YIKES!

And also the fact that you have to cover your front view mirror. I don't like that. I like my front view mirror the way it is. This dash cam is a beast.

I want one where I don't have to do anything. Just let it record and then go to the cloud or something. I don't want to have to do a million things to set it up. And I certainly don't want to have to worry about SD cards and loading it onto my computer. And worst of all, I don't want to see myself being recorded live let alone have it randomly come on when my customers are there. Very creepy.

Can't we just an app on our phones to give us all the recordings we need? I don't like this complex protocol we have to follow with this dash cam. And all the cords... YIKES!!!!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> DRider85 .... they're for cable management!!!!


And all this time I was wondering why the clips were so small. I couldn't get them around my pee pee to hold in the pee pee when I was on a trip and needed to go so I was just taking regular bathroom breaks instead.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Drider has a learning disability guys. Have patience.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Drider has a learning disability guys. Have patience.


Are you sure this is all it is? I think he is trolling for replies. Let's see how many people will reply and try to help with basic functions that any special olympics athlete can accomplish. With the questions he has been asking lately, I'd be surprised if he knew the difference between the gas pedal from the cupholder.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Are you sure this is all it is? I think he is trolling for replies. Let's see how many people will reply and try to help with basic functions that any special olympics athlete can accomplish. With the questions he has been asking lately, I'd be surprised if he knew the difference between the gas pedal from the cupholder.


I'm pretty sure. Never spoke with him, but he explained it on a thread and sounded legit. He's a good guy, but has some troubles. I just try to help him.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I want one where I don't have to do anything. Just let it record and then go to the cloud or something.


Doesn't exist.

Sorry, but anytime you get something new, you have to learn how to use it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Doesn't exist.
> 
> Sorry, but anytime you get something new, you have to learn how to use it.


Nothing could be harder than falcon zero. Come on we live in an automated world.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That is a big no no. Until I figure out why it powered back on, while I was doing a ride, I cannot use this dash cam. That is creepy. To have it powered off after a minute, but then come back on randomly. That is no good. Why would Falcon Zero have this feature in the first place? Passengers don't want to see themselves being recorded.

So until I know why this happened (they won't answer my emails) then I cannot have this dash cam installed by the Car Stereo company.


----------



## NickDG (Oct 21, 2016)

The only time my Fzero did that was when the power adapter comes loose from the cigarette lighter socket. If you use aux cords a pax can pull the adapter loose inadvertently. If the adapter is naturally loose you can bend out its side contact to make it fit tighter so rolling over potholes won't dislodge it. Also, you can turn off the sound (the little jingle that plays when the device powers on and off) and the LED screen that first appears in the settings. Not sure why you'd need a "car stereo company" to install a Fzero for you unless you wanted it hard wired in to bypass the cigarette lighter.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

NickDG said:


> The only time my Fzero did that was when the power adapter comes loose from the cigarette lighter socket. If you use aux cords a pax can pull the adapter loose inadvertently. If the adapter is naturally loose you can bend out its side contact to make it fit tighter so rolling over potholes won't dislodge it. Also, you can turn off the sound (the little jingle that plays when the device powers on and off) and the LED screen that first appears in the settings. Not sure why you'd need a "car stereo company" to install a Fzero for you unless you wanted it hard wired in to bypass the cigarette lighter.


Well I don't know why it happened. Maybe she pulled the cords accidentally since my cords are not hidden and are out in the open. I would need a car company to install it so that it's not hidden.

When you turn the sound off, does it still record?

Is their a way to set it so that I never see the recording happening? I don't like that.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

NickDG said:


> The only time my Fzero did that was when the power adapter comes loose from the cigarette lighter socket


 Same, only time mine inadvertently turned off/on was when the power cord was loose, check the DC connection and you should be okay.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Same, only time mine inadvertently turned off/on was when the power cord was loose, check the DC connection and you should be okay.


Is there a way to never have the screen turned on? I don't like it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You probably hit a bump or bumped the cord..

I ran my cord along the edge of the roof a windshield and just tucked under yje headliner... down the door frame under the dash (drivers side) over the steering column i used a couple if zip ties tk gild it up then to the outlet. 

Mine had come on a handful of times, bumps or if i plug in unplug someone's charger. 

Not a big deal because it happens so seldom.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You probably hit a bump or bumped the cord..
> 
> I ran my cord along the edge of the roof a windshield and just tucked under yje headliner... down the door frame under the dash (drivers side) over the steering column i used a couple if zip ties tk gild it up then to the outlet.
> 
> ...


But what if the customer is there and sees it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But what if the customer is there and sees it?


Shouldn't be that big a deal since they should also know they're being recorded. Like when you're in some business and you see yourself in the monitors.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> But what if the customer is there and sees it?


It is a chance Im willing to take.

I dont lie about it ot try to hide it.

If the screen comes on, press the mode button on the bottom right for a second or 2. It shuts off the screen.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just tested it. Everytime the power disconnects, itll turn the monitor on. Secure your power source.

Youre in california. You should have a notice indicating that video recording is in progress


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I just tested it. Everytime the power disconnects, itll turn the monitor on. Secure your power source.
> 
> Youre in california. You should have a notice indicating that video recording is in progress


Where should the notice be?

Why is the cord so long? If I bring it into a Best Buy (takes weeks for reservation) then what if they say the cord is not quite long enough to hide?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Where should the notice be?
> 
> Why is the cord so long? If I bring it into a Best Buy (takes weeks for reservation) then what if they say the cord is not quite long enough to hide?


The cord is long enough to hide thats why its so long.

Youre supposed to have it posted where the pax can easily see it. They may have stickers you can put on your windows so as rhey enter, they see it. Or a sign ok the headrest. A sign is required for california.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The cord is long enough to hide thats why its so long.
> 
> Youre supposed to have it posted where the pax can easily see it. They may have stickers you can put on your windows so as rhey enter, they see it. Or a sign ok the headrest. A sign is required for california.


I have 2 signs. And the Velcro he sent me has other velcros with stickies. See that kind of Velcro actually makes sense cuz it has stickies so you attach the Velcros. Do pax have problems with the dash cam signs?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If a pax is going to have a problem, itll be the dash cam itself not the sign indicating theres dash cam. You need the cam, so it doesnt matter what they think. Its for your safety as well as theirs. If they do not want to be filmed, dont start the trip and they can cancel and request another uber driver without a dash cam.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If a pax is going to have a problem, itll be the dash cam itself not the sign indicating theres dash cam. You need the cam, so it doesnt matter what they think. Its for your safety as well as theirs.


So you have a falcon zero. In that case how do we stop the recording footage from ever popping on? I don't want to see it. Just pressing menu is the only way? What about pressing power on/off?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So you have a falcon zero. In that case how do we stop the recording footage from ever popping on? I don't want to see it. Just pressing menu is the only way? What about pressing power on/off?


That turns the device off. Secure your power source, thats what is causing it. Mine never turns on except for the first time it powers on. It has never turned on mid trip or with a pax present.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That turns the device off. Secure your power source, thats what is causing it. Mine never turns on except for the first time it powers on. It has never turned on mid trip or with a pax present.


I don't want it turning on even when I power it on. What if I drive my friend?


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I don't want it turning on even when I power it on. What if I drive my friend?


It only turns on for about a minute or so. Usually by the time I drive away it's turned back off


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> It only turns on for about a minute or so. Usually by the time I drive away it's turned back off


Hello zoey.

I do doordash too so I got to keep on turning car on and off. Anyways I think I'm getting closer to figuring things out.



Zoey jasmine said:


> It only turns on for about a minute or so. Usually by the time I drive away it's turned back off


Hey I received the cup outlet. So you're able to fit the long cord into this outlet and have it hidden? It's long enough?


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok. I think if you get past that initial setup were you format the memory card, you should be fine. After that part I didn't have to move the settings anymore. I was wondering if it's ok to keep it on night mode so I don't have to switch back and forth and so far that's what I've done. I don't ever mess with the settings after the first set up process. With mine I wanted to hide the cord and didn't know how to so I took it to one of those stereo installation places and I had already set it up, all they did was hide the cord. I don't have it connected to that cup thing. I put that near center console and the the camera one somewere else.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Ok. I think if you get past that initial setup were you format the memory card, you should be fine. After that part I didn't have to move the settings anymore. I was wondering if it's ok to keep it on night mode so I don't have to switch back and forth and so far that's what I've done. I don't ever mess with the settings after the first set up process. With mine I wanted to hide the cord and didn't know how to so I took it to one of those stereo installation places and I had already set it up, all they did was hide the cord. I don't have it connected to that cup thing. I put that near center console and the the camera one somewere else.


Doesn't the power cord have to be hooked up to the cup thing? The cup has to be connected to the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

How many people think it Should be connected "hard wired" why would this be necessary? I only have mine plugged into cigarette lighter but had I realized it when I took it to that place to hide the wires, I would have requested they do that as well since they charged me enough. I tried tucking in the wires myself but it kept falling out


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> How many people think it Should be connected "hard wired" why would this be necessary? I only have mine plugged into cigarette lighter but had I realized it when I took it to that place to hide the wires, I would have requested they do that as well since they charged me enough. I tried tucking in the wires myself but it kept falling out


But once I connect the cup to the cigarette lighter there's no more outlets


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Doesn't the power cord have to be hooked up to the cup thing? The cup has to be connected to the cigarette lighter.


Yes but I found another cigarette lighter inside the console and I used that one for the cup one and the one under neath car radio, for the falcon connection


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Yes but I found another cigarette lighter inside the console and I used that one for the cup one and the one under neath car radio, for the falcon connection


But I don't think I have that


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

There are dozens of threads and multiple posts on duplicate issues. Very frustrating, annoying and disharmonious for members. IMHO.

I do not believe trying to get answers here is the way forward.

Jagent,
All these problems could easily be solved by going to the local auto electrician/dashcam installer or equivalent.
Could you please see your way forward to providing your knowledge and skills to directing him accordingly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Go4 said:


> Clips? Like film clips or holder clips?
> 
> Google dash cam clips?


Or clips like Uzi 9mm clips? This is a clip*per*, but I don't think that's the same thing. I don't get this at all.












Jagent said:


> Drider has a learning disability guys.


I reckon I must have one, too. Three years on and still Ubering.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Grand said:


> Jagent,
> All these problems could easily be solved by going to the local auto electrician/dashcam installer or equivalent.
> Could you please see your way forward to providing your knowledge and skills to directing him accordingly? Thanks in advance.


Heya Grand .. I suggested that on page 1. Then I bailed on the thread. Also posted a video and lengthy instructions elsewhere. Drider needs to get his cam hardwired to his car. I dunno what else to tell him. 

His disability causes him to obsess over small problems, but he can't focus enough to figure them out. It's frustrating.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I purchased a cup for extra outlets. The problem is that if I have my dashcam installed the cable will be stretched further and I don't know if it will be long enough.

I only have one power socket. If I get rid of the cup outlet I have a 4 way outlet for my main cigarette outlet. I use a Lyft AMP, iPhone charger, chargers for android and the dash cam would be another power cable.

Here is a pic of my set up and I'm frustrated because I don't know how I would make this work.

Also I was thinking of adding a tip cup but that would add another outlet.








How can I add this?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Heya Grand .. I suggested that on page 1. Then I bailed on the thread. Also posted a video and lengthy instructions elsewhere. Drider needs to get his cam hardwired to his car. I dunno what else to tell him.
> 
> His disability causes him to obsess over small problems, but he can't focus enough to figure them out. It's frustrating.


So hardwiring is the solution? Any suggestions on how to do that? Is it difficult? What does hardwiring mean? You said something about a piggy back fuse and that was way over my head.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So hardwiring is the solution? Any suggestions on how to do that? Is it difficult? What does hardwiring mean? You said something about a piggy back fuse and that was way over my head.


*Your ONLY way forward is to see a specialist.*

Please don't continue to ask HERE.

Either get a relative or friend to get you connected with a local business that can resolve ALL your dashcam issues.

PLEASE


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Jagent said:


> I'm pretty sure. Never spoke with him, but he explained it on a thread and sounded legit. He's a good guy, but has some troubles. I just try to help him.


^Troll enabler. Really? "sounded legit"? That claim is perfect cover for this super troll. He gains more strength with each "How do I...?" and "Why do...?" thread that he posts.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003RQBKLC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I don't want it turning on even when I power it on. What if I drive my friend?


When not ubering, disconnect from the power source. DRider85 buddy... This cant be seriously this difficult.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I don't understand the videos.
> 
> Do i need to take the falcon with me to the computer? That's a lot of hassle.


I can't wait until he starts a thread regarding his new stun gun purchase!


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Yes. Walk in and talk to someone who installs stereos. If they won't do it, ask if they know anyone. Any car stereo shop can easily handle this.
> 
> Guys, drider85 has a learning disability. Be patient.


Well, well. Jagent has compassion. Nice. drider85, is also apparently socially isolated. No friends to turn to and help him understand as much as formatting a memory disk. So, Jagent gave him the perfect solution and go to an electronics store who will likely do and explain everything for him.

drider85, you should also bring your laptop or computer and ask them if there's an sd card slot. If there is, that computer will show you the files on it, when you use windows explorer. Look under my computer, and it will list all the disk drives on your machine. It's best to open windows explorer, before you insert the disk drive. Explorer will show the new disk drive in a moment. That is your SD drive.


----------



## Derek Flint (Apr 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I don't want it turning on even when I power it on. What if I drive my friend?


Personally, you should have it on whenever you drive. If you have an accident, whether on or off the clock and someone else is at fault, you will have all the evidence you need to prove that you were not at fault. Remember people lie, video doesn't so whether or not friends are in the car you are protecting yourself in the case of a bad driver causing a wreck and blaming you for it. Friends should understand this. Mine is on all the time for this very reason.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I see a bunch of clips but I don't know how you use them and what you clip them onto.


I do love your posts. You must sit around all day trying to figure out what nonsense you can post. "I see clips but wonder what you clip them to"? Everyday I wonder what stupid post you will make and this one is very close to the top of the heap. Even the follow-up post makes you realize that even you didn't think anyone would fall for your nonsense post and tried to figure out how to make it sound at least a little bit authentic. If nothing happens during the period you are recording it starts recording over the original records (there's nothing there so what do you care). If something so serious happens that you think you need to save the video then it's unlikely you will be driving any more that night and you can download the video at home or show it to the cop who shows up. If you plan to record and save every video of every moment you drive you are going to need to bring along your computer so you can down load every single ride to your computer.


----------

